# Critical Skill Visa - SAP FICO Consultant



## uday.puk (Aug 1, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I am SAP FICO Consultant and looking forward to work in South Africa.

To work in South Africa, a valid work permit needed i.e. critical skill visa.

Are there any one in this community with SAP FICO Skill working in South Africa.

What would be critical skill category & sub catergory that needs to be applied?

Thanks and Regards,
Udaykumar P.P.


----------



## tanyovani (Jul 19, 2018)

Business Analyst, Enterprise Architecture or IT Security Specialist


----------

